# 6 LỜI KHUYÊN AN TOÀN MÙA XUÂN CHO PHOENIX POOL FUN



## vtkong (14/9/20)

Với thời tiết thực sự bắt đầu nóng lên trong vài tháng tới, mọi người sẽ sớm tìm **** một ốc đảo để tắm mát và thư giãn. Mùa xuân là thời điểm tốt nhất trong năm để bắt đầu lập danh sách các mẹo an toàn mùa xuân cho trẻ em và người lớn như nhau. Dưới đây là danh sách của chúng tôi về các mẹo an toàn thông thường dưới nước sẽ giúp thời gian của mọi người trong và xung quanh hồ bơi luôn vui vẻ và thú vị:

KHÔNG CÓ ĐIỆN THOẠI ĐƯỢC PHÉP
Ngày nay, những bậc cha mẹ và người giám hộ của chúng ta rất dễ bị phân tâm bởi điện thoại thông minh, nhưng ngay cả những giây mà bạn có thể bỏ qua để kiểm tra tin nhắn văn bản cũng có thể gây chết người. Nếu bạn nhất thiết phải có điện thoại bên cạnh, hãy nghiêm khắc “tắt tay!” chính sách cho chính bạn và chỉ trả lời nó khi cần thiết.

BUỘC TÓC DÀI
Đây là một trong những mẹo an toàn ít được coi là thời thanh xuân: để tóc dài. Tóc dài có thể đe dọa nghiêm trọng đến sự an toàn của trẻ em cũng như người lớn vì nó có thể bị cuốn vào và vướng vào cống rãnh, đường ống hoặc bất cứ thứ gì khác có thể có trong hoặc trên hồ bơi. Nếu bạn hoặc một đứa trẻ để tóc dài, hãy buộc nó thật chắc chắn trước khi trẻ xuống hồ bơi.

*KHI SÉT ĐÁNH, HÃY RA KHỎI HỒ BƠI*
Nếu bạn nghe thấy bất kỳ tiếng sấm nào hoặc nhìn thấy tia chớp ở phía xa, hãy coi đó như một lời cảnh báo để đứng dậy và ra khỏi hồ bơi. Nước có thể hoạt động như một chất dẫn điện, vì vậy bạn có thể gặp nguy cơ bị điện giật nếu sét đánh bất cứ nơi nào xung quanh bạn.
http://powshow.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=399331

nguyendunga5的个人资料 -  上海夜生活杂谈 -  Powered by Discuz!

nguyendunga5的空间 -  美麗花論壇 -  Powered by Discuz!

nguyendunga5的个人资料 -  觉醒家园 -  www.Awaker.info

nguyendunga5的个人资料 -  福能达社区

nguyendunga5的个人资料 -  Discuz! Board -  Powered by Discuz!

http://www.johnsonclassifieds.com/user/profile/2035322

http://www.brigantesrl.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=2165925

https://unsplash.com/@nguyendunga5

https://impression3d.laposte.fr/fr/utilisateurs/nguyendunga5

https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/nguyendunga5

https://answers.informer.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=trevinobekker1412

http://shaboxes.com/author/nguyendunga5/

https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/120313705-nguy-n

https://www.boredpanda.com/author/benjaminbuchanan08kyxsqe/

https://www.eater.com/users/benjaminbuch

https://www.transtats.bts.gov/exit....Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit

http://ussur-kedr.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

http://answers.codelair.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5

https://nguyendunga5.livejournal.com/profile

http://tokyohomepage.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=53887

http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

https://www.racked.com/users/benjaminbuch

https://amara.org/en/profiles/profile/BrKs5EX_vCOtCfx3te_P0SRI_F7raRoNiWUpFLgEtT0/

http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6443651/profile

http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1308102

http://olga-welling.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

https://www.inventables.com/users/butlermatzen8178

https://www.viki.com/users/benjaminbuchanan08ky_729/about

https://gitlab.cs.tufts.edu/nguyendunga5

http://science.ipt.pw/ads/user/profile/51544

http://als.anits.edu.in/members/nguyendunga56/

https://yarnews163.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

http://laser.inf.ethz.ch/2015/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1115005

https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit

*ĐỪNG QUÊN SUN BLOCK*
Tại Arizona, các tia UV gây rộp da từ mặt trời có thể bắt đầu gây hại cho da trong vòng vài phút. An toàn với ánh nắng mặt trời cho trẻ em và người lớn cũng quan trọng như an toàn về nước, đặc biệt là khi bệnh ung thư da đang gia tăng. Hãy dành thời gian để chọn một loại kem chống nắng chất lượng cao và thoa nó cho bản thân và con cái của bạn 30 phút trước khi đi ra ngoài và tận hưởng hồ bơi (điều này đảm bảo rằng kem chống nắng đã có thời gian hấp thụ vào da để nó không bị bong ra trong hồ bơi).

*ĐẦU TƯ VÀO BỘ QUẦN ÁO BƠI VÀ ÁO BƠI CÓ SPF*
Dưới đây là một mẹo tuyệt vời khác để an toàn với ánh nắng mặt trời cho trẻ em: quần áo bơi có SPF được tích hợp ngay trong chất liệu! Một số bộ quần áo tắm hiện nay được sản xuất với chỉ số SPF 30 hoặc cao hơn. Cũng luôn cố gắng khuyến khích trẻ mặc áo thun (và nếu là áo chống nắng thì càng tốt!) Khi ở trong hồ bơi.
http://web.sfusd.edu/Services/research_public/Lists/Sample Copy/DispForm.aspx?ID=328313

https://www.atlasobscura.com/users/33862e5f-a4c7-4ed9-97f5-f814346ba048

http://dreempics.com/user/nguyendunga5/

http://daf.csulb.edu/cgi-bin/rd.pl?...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit

http://guia.clarin.com/nguyendunga5/usuario

http://www.studiolegalecentore.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1983739

http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendunga5/

http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendunga5/

http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/81112

http://madresehooshmand.com/web1/user/nguyendunga5/

http://www.articledude.com/classifieds/user/profile/200503

https://www.indiegogo.com/individuals/24500569

https://register.scotland.gov.uk/Subscribe/WidgetSignup?url=https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/16a9Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/e
*CÓ MỘT BỘ SƠ CỨU TIỆN DỤNG*
Mẹo an toàn cuối cùng trong mùa xuân của chúng tôi là luôn có một bộ sơ cứu dự trữ đầy đủ gần hồ bơi (và đảm bảo rằng nó được dự trữ đầy đủ!). Thời gian là điều cốt yếu khi chấn thương xảy ra. Điều này có thể giúp chăm sóc đầy đủ các vết thương nhỏ và ngăn ngừa tình trạng tồi tệ hơn của vết thương lớn.


----------



## Robinboork (30/6/22)

самоходный штабелер 
https://shtabeler-elektricheskiy-samokhodnyy.ru


----------

